# Adobe Audition



## smat33 (19. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab mir mal die Testversion von Adobe Audition 1.5 heruntergeladen aber ich komm mit demr Programm irgendiwe nicht klar! Wie kann ich sachen mit dem Mikro aufnehmen und wie kann ich dort dann die stimmen verändern?


----------

